# Whats the Best Food??? In Australia....



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*to feed Daisy? I haven't seen alot of the brands mentioned on here in Australia..well not where I live anyways:, so I'm after some advice on whats best for my GR?*

*Is there any foods she should be eating? Or not eating?*

*Thanks In Advance*


----------



## laffi (Jan 26, 2008)

I am from Australia as well :wavey:. The best we have are Innova, Evo, NB, Nutro and Eagle Pack Holistic.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

laffi said:


> I am from Australia as well :wavey:. The best we have are Innova, Evo, NB, Nutro and Eagle Pack Holistic.


 Have you actually used these ones? I would like to know which one you liked the best.
We were giving Sam the Pedigree food but have since switched to Purina ( which she adores) and also the Advance which a lot of vets recommend. Advance also sell food for dogs with diet sensitivity, which I found has helped Sam's allergy issues. There is lots of flavours too if your dog is a little fussy like mine. Her coat has got a lot more shiny on Advance as well.
what are you using now Daisyzmummy?


----------



## Taurusa (Dec 9, 2007)

I would love to know the answer to this too. Everyone i have looked at has wheat, soy corn or all three, which are recommended to skip for goldens!!! i have been giving Jess Purina for a third of her feed and have not noticed any rash on her skin yet! There does look like some great ones over in the states! The other times i give her raw food (meat and chicken and veges when i am organized  )


----------



## laffi (Jan 26, 2008)

I tried quite a few of these and Evo is by miles the best one. It's the only grainless dog food available in Australia. Orijen is supposed to join it some time this year.

BTW Evo might seem more expensive but you feed MUCH MUCH less so it turns out to be the same as the other ones. 

If you can't get Evo, my next option would be Eagle Pack Holistic (it's important it's Holostic because it's much better than the regular one).


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

laffi said:


> I tried quite a few of these and Evo is by miles the best one. It's the only grainless dog food available in Australia. Orijen is supposed to join it some time this year.
> 
> BTW Evo might seem more expensive but you feed MUCH MUCH less so it turns out to be the same as the other ones.
> 
> If you can't get Evo, my next option would be Eagle Pack Holistic (it's important it's Holostic because it's much better than the regular one).


I couldn't agree more not that I'm from Australia but here in America you'd have a hard time finding anyone that didn't agree that Innova whether their regular foods or EVO lines are great foods. I also agree that Eagle Pack Holistic would be a good alternative. If you really want grain free than EVO if available might be your only option. I don't think any of the other grainless folks like Orijen, Solid Gold, or Wellness Core sell outside of the US.

I feed my girl EVO and she has gone from a scratching, biting, uncomfortable allergy stricken girl to a lean, silky red goddess. Of course I may be a little bias. Seriously it did wonders for my girl.


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Thanks for all the gr8 advice.*

*Where can I buy EVO food from?*

*Daisy is always itching and I knew it wasn't fleas etc as we put Advocate on her. So it must be the dry food that is making her itch. I want to change her dry food ASAP as I hate seeing her itch all the time it must drive her up the wall*


----------



## laffi (Jan 26, 2008)

daisyzmummy said:


> *Thanks for all the gr8 advice.*
> 
> *Where can I buy EVO food from?*
> 
> *Daisy is always itching and I knew it wasn't fleas etc as we put Advocate on her. So it must be the dry food that is making her itch. I want to change her dry food ASAP as I hate seeing her itch all the time it must drive her up the wall*


Pets Paradise and Pet Goods Direct have the monopoly to sell any Innova products. I know a lot of people disagree with Pets Paradise policy to sell animals in their stores that's why I also recommended Eagle Pack Hollistic that is more available.


----------



## Taurusa (Dec 9, 2007)

Just to let you know - i changed Jess over to Innova a few weeks ago and she is doing really well on it. I give her a third to a half of her daily food and the rest i give bones and other stuff.

She hasn't been scratching much at all, her coat looks so beautiful and there have been no sign of any skin irritations. 
The only thing Jess hates about it is you feed them so little... she looks up at me as if to ask... and where is the rest. But i am trying to be strong, doesn't always work and i sneak in a few extra biscuits LOL


----------



## louissauer (Mar 2, 2008)

I live in Melbourne and have 2 female Goldens - Kodiak 10.5 yrs (from Montreal) & Pippin 5yrs (from Ocean Grove, AU). I checked out Google for nutrition and found out about Royal Canine. Two months ago I started using Royal Canine Maxi Mature 26 and they love it. But I'm not sure its the best for my Goldens.

Anyone out there have experience with about Royal Canine for older dogs?


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Taurusa said:


> Just to let you know - i changed Jess over to Innova a few weeks ago and she is doing really well on it. I give her a third to a half of her daily food and the rest i give bones and other stuff.
> 
> She hasn't been scratching much at all, her coat looks so beautiful and there have been no sign of any skin irritations.
> The only thing Jess hates about it is you feed them so little... she looks up at me as if to ask... and where is the rest. But i am trying to be strong, doesn't always work and i sneak in a few extra biscuits LOL


 Thanks for the info on this. I am thinking of changing Sam over. She as been on Purina which is good( compared to the Pedigree). Sam has skin irritations as well, the Purina has helped but I am going to try a few more to see which one is best. 
P.S Where are you located in Australia?:wavey:


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

louissauer said:


> I live in Melbourne and have 2 female Goldens - Kodiak 10.5 yrs (from Montreal) & Pippin 5yrs (from Ocean Grove, AU). I checked out Google for nutrition and found out about Royal Canine. Two months ago I started using Royal Canine Maxi Mature 26 and they love it. But I'm not sure its the best for my Goldens.
> 
> Anyone out there have experience with about Royal Canine for older dogs?


*I think I looked at Royal Canine, as they have foods for particular breeds, I think thats the brand of it. *

*It's so hard to know whats best to feed them. I worry so much Daisy isn't getting enough?, if shes healthy enough on her diet?*


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

pjd001 said:


> Thanks for the info on this. I am thinking of changing Sam over. She as been on Purina which is good( compared to the Pedigree). Sam has skin irritations as well, the Purina has helped but I am going to try a few more to see which one is best.
> P.S Where are you located in Australia?:wavey:


 
*Daisy is on her 2nd bag of Advance and OMG her skin is almost better, and she hardly even scratches anymore. I'm so glad I paid the money to get a better brand of food, as I hated seeing her itchy all the time.*

*Good Luck*


----------



## laffi (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello everybody, 
I think you can find much better foods than Advance or Royal Canin.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/index.php

is a great website to learn how to read the labels and rate the foods.

Btw Orijen is now available in Australia!


----------



## laffi (Jan 26, 2008)

Taurusa said:


> Just to let you know - i changed Jess over to Innova a few weeks ago and she is doing really well on it. I give her a third to a half of her daily food and the rest i give bones and other stuff.
> 
> She hasn't been scratching much at all, her coat looks so beautiful and there have been no sign of any skin irritations.
> The only thing Jess hates about it is you feed them so little... she looks up at me as if to ask... and where is the rest. But i am trying to be strong, doesn't always work and i sneak in a few extra biscuits LOL


LOL!!! Congrats on her coat improvement! 
Btw some people feed their dogs baby carrots if they feel like their dogs need a filler :


----------



## Taurusa (Dec 9, 2007)

I live in cairns.. nice and hot and sunny for the Goldens... lucky they love to swim!

Jess is still going well on the Innova, and despite the costs i really aren't using that much. It cost i think $70 for a 7.5 kg bag, but think that will last ages. She hardly scratches at all and her belly even looks a different colour from before, I feed it to her with lactose free milk, because she loves the milk. I found after giving her normal milk for a few days she had a big red rash on her belly. My previous dog never reacted to milk, but i suppose they are all different!


----------

